

Show HN: Sible – Simple Bluetooth Low Energy Framework for iOS - krohling
https://github.com/emberlight/sible

======
krohling
We're doing a lot of complex BLE interaction with our hardware devices at
Emberlight. This framework was a solution to making it easier to add new
functionality with less work. For example, if our firmware guy says we need to
call 3 different Characteristics to initiate some action or feature it's
fairly straightforward to orchestrate that now.

